# Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?



## TheOGAnonymous (1. November 2019)

*Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*

Ich habe es schon sehr oft gesehen, dass gerade bei Gaming-PCs der CPU ein Wasser- oder Towerkühler spendiert wird was auch, denke ich, beim Übertakten notwendig ist. Aber wie sieht das aus, wenn man sich einen einen einfachen Mittelklasse PC zusammen baut, mit vielleicht einem Ryzen 5 2600 oder auch 7 2700X (als von Hause aus übertaktete Alternative) und einer entsprechenden Grafikkarte (die hungrigeren AMD Versionen einbezogen)? 
Müssten die mitgelieferten PU-Kühler dann nicht ausreichend sein, wenn man gerade nicht darauf besteht die Hardware bis auf das Letzte auszulasten (sprich: 1440p etc.)?

Und wie wichtig ist die Gehäusebelüftung dabei?


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. November 2019)

*AW: Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*



TheOGAnonymous schrieb:


> Müssten die mitgelieferten PU-Kühler dann nicht ausreichend sein, wenn man gerade nicht darauf besteht die Hardware bis auf das Letzte auszulasten (sprich: 1440p etc.)?


Ja.



TheOGAnonymous schrieb:


> Und wie wichtig ist die Gehäusebelüftung dabei?


 Ziemlich wichtig.
Je stärker der Luftstrom, desto besser die Kühlung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. November 2019)

*AW: Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*

Die mitgelieferten Kühler sind natürlich ausreichend und zum übertakten ists auch nicht zwingend nötig einen größeren/stärkeren Kühler einzubauen.

Nur kann ein stärkerer Kühler als der ab Werk mitgelieferte erstens die CPU dazu befähigen, länger höhere Boosttaktraten zu halten und (wichtiger) das alles auch sehr viel leiser tun.

Der Leistungsunterschied zwischen Werkskühler und 100€-Monster ist ohne manuell stärker einzugreifen praktisch nahezu Null in Spielen (da es kaum etwas ausmacht ob die CPU jetzt bis 4,1 oder 4,3 GHz boostet), gute Kühler sind aber SEHR viel leiser als die Standarddinger.

Gehäuselüftung ist insofern wichtig dass man überhaupt eine haben muss. Denn sonst staut sich die Wärme im Case und da kann der beste Kühler nichts machen wenns um ihn rum 50 Grad hat. Ob man aber jetzt 2 oder 10 gehäuselüfter verwendet macht wiederum nicht mehr soooo viel aus. Messbar ja, praktisch relevat eher nein.


----------



## SimonG (1. November 2019)

*AW: Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*

Aftermarket-Kühler sind keine Pflicht. Gute Gehäusebelüftung jedoch schon. Je vorn und hinten einen 120er Lüfter ist in der Regel ausreichend.
Wenn dir Lüfter-Lärm nicht komplett egal ist, empfehle ich zumindest einen günstigen Tower-Kühler (z.B. Arctic Freezer 34,  ab ~20€). Meiner Erfahrung nach macht selbst das schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2019)

*AW: Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*



TheOGAnonymous schrieb:


> Und wie wichtig ist die Gehäusebelüftung dabei?


Das hängt von der Abwärme der Grafikkarte ab. Mein Rechner zieht im Fall des Falles 500W, da spielt die Gehäuselüftung eine bedeutende Rolle


----------



## TheOGAnonymous (5. November 2019)

*AW: Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*

Was ist denn der günstigste gute Tower-Kühler, wenn man mal so blauäugig fragen darf?


----------



## D3N$0 (5. November 2019)

*AW: Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*

DeepCool Gammaxx 300 ab €'*'18,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Kommt Kühlleistungstechnisch an einen Wraith Max gleich bei deutlich geringere Lautstärke. Wobei ich wenn ich mir schon einen anderen Kühler zulegen wollte zu einem Modell im 30-50€ Bereich greifen würde:

Produktvergleich Cryorig H7 Plus, Scythe Mugen 5 [Rev. B], Scythe Kotetsu Mark II TUF Gaming Alliance, Alpenföhn Brocken 3, Thermalright ARO-M14 Orange Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TheOGAnonymous (5. November 2019)

*AW: Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*

Also ähnlich dem Arctic Freezer 34 der schon oben erwähnt wurde?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2019)

*AW: Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*



TheOGAnonymous schrieb:


> Was ist denn der günstigste gute Tower-Kühler, wenn man mal so blauäugig fragen darf?


Für 20,-€ bekommt man eine Menge Kühlleistung
LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120

*Test*
_...
Alles in allem gibt es am LC-CC-120 nichts wirklich zu kritisieren: Für  einen sehr geringen Preis erhält man einen durchaus alltagstauglichen  Kühler, der sogar kleine Extras wie ausreichend Wärmeleitpaste für  mehrere Installationen und einen Kabelseeve mitbringt. Wer ein günstiges  System aufbauen möchte oder eine Übergangslösung für Intels-Großsockel  sucht (Hier ist der LC-CC-120 eines der günstigsten Modelle), der kann  bedenkenlos zugreifen.

*Positiv:
*- Kühlleistung
- Montage (Kompatibilität, Umsetzung)
- Verarbeitungsqualität

*Negativ:
*- ()            _ 
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...power-cosmo-cool-lc-cc-120-a.html#post8939734


----------



## SaPass (5. November 2019)

*AW: Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*

Bei einem Rechner, der viel Abwärme produziert, ist die Gehäuselüftung sehr wichtig. Das kann einen unterschied von 10-20°C machen, je nachdem ob das Gehäuse gut durchlüftet ist oder ob sich einfach die Wärme darin staut und sich alles aufheizt. 

Ein anderer CPU-Kühler, wie beispielsweise der Mugen 5 oder Brocken 3 (Preiskategorie 40 €) halten die CPU kühler und sind dabei deutlich leiser. Nötig ist das nicht, aber etwas komfortabler. Noch teurere Kühler sind bei einem Mittelklasse-System in meinen Augen Geldverschwendung.


----------



## GamingX (6. November 2019)

*AW: Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*



SimonG schrieb:


> Aftermarket-Kühler sind keine Pflicht. Gute Gehäusebelüftung jedoch schon. Je vorn und hinten einen 120er Lüfter ist in der Regel ausreichend.
> Wenn dir Lüfter-Lärm nicht komplett egal ist, empfehle ich zumindest einen günstigen Tower-Kühler (z.B. Arctic Freezer 34,  ab ~20€). Meiner Erfahrung nach macht selbst das schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied.



ja, stimme ich voll zu, 

eine Arctic 34 ist leise und tut was sie soll, gut kühlen,

ich hatte mal den Vorgänger, den 33er, der war kaum zu hören, auch bei Last


----------



## TheOGAnonymous (6. November 2019)

*AW: Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*

Wie sieht es mit dem be Quiet PCGH Tower Kühler aus? Der ist zwar ein vermutlich älteres Modell, sollte aber doch auch seinen Zweck erfüllen oder?


----------



## PlatinLauch (7. November 2019)

*AW: Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*

Hab den Arctic Freezer 34 eSports Duo, beim zocken hält der meinen Ryzen 5 2600 bei 50-55°, ist also mehr als ausreichend und die verbauten 2 Artic P - Lüfter sind auch sehr leise (hab noch 3 Arctic P12 PWM im Gehäuse verbaut, Preisleistung sehr gut).
Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO rot ab €' '33,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wie viel Push-Pull jetzt wirklich ausmacht weiß ich nicht, wenn dir die 33€ zu viel sein sollten tun es auch die hier bereits erwähnten Modelle um 20€.


----------



## garfield36 (10. November 2019)

*AW: Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*

Die Kühlung eines Prozessors ist für mich eine interessante Herausforderung. Sie sollte nicht nur effektiv, sondern auch möglichst leise sein. Ich hatte die Gelegenheit einen Ryzen 7 3700X auf einem X570-Board auszuprobieren.
Zur Kühlung habe ich einen Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure gewählt. Dieser ist für 120mm-Lüfter ausgelegt. Da ich einen leiseren als den serienmäßigen wollte, dieser aber dennoch gut kühlen sollte, habe ich etwas experimentiert. 
Als Gehäuse diente das Dark Base 700. Darin waren vier be quiet! Silent Wings 3 verbaut. Zwei in der Front, einer im Heck, einer im hinteren Teil des Deckels.
Zwecks Auslesung der Temperatur habe ich SIV (von Gigabyte), sowie zur Kontrolle AIDA64 herangezogen. Im UEFI habe ich den CPU-Fan-Modus auf Normal gestellt.

Zuerst habe ich einen Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-P ausprobiert. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass er auch bei etwa gleichbleibender Leistungsanforderung durchaus hörbare Drehzahlwechsel vollführte. Damit war er für mich nicht mehr akzeptabel. 
Dann nahm ich einen Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS und montierte ihn. Er agierte sehr leise, Idle schwankte die Temperatur zwischen ca. 38 bis 48°C. Drehzahländerungen konnte ich nicht heraushören. An und für sich war der Lüfter so gut wie nicht wahrnehmbar. Das hat sich dann geändert, als ich Prime95 (Small FFTs (tests L1/L2/L3 caches, maximum power/heat/CPU stress) laufen ließ. Ich würde zwar sagen, dass man das hören konnte, aber relativ leise. Leider stieg die Temperatur bis auf 80°C an. 

Schließlich kam ein Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM 120mm zum Einsatz. Von der Charakteristik her war er für mich mit dem NB-eLoop B12-PS vergleichbar. Der große Unterschied stellte sich ein, als ich den Prime95-Test laufen ließ. Bei subjektiv gleicher wahrnehmbarer Lautstärke stieg die Temperatur nur auf 63°C. 
Ergänzend möchte ich anmerken, dass ein erster Noctua einen Fehler aufwies. Er lief beim Rechnerstart nicht immer an. Leider war für mich nicht nachvollziehbar warum der Lüfter manchmal nicht startete, und dann doch wieder. Die Noiseblocker hatten dieses Problem nicht. Auch der zweite Noctua, den ich eingebaut habe, wies dieses Fehlverhalten nicht auf. 

Ich habe auch noch einen Versuch mit zwei Lüftern gemacht. Dabei handelte es sich um be quiet! 120mm high speed. Diese drehen mit 1600 UpM, im Gegensatz zum Noctua, der bis etwa 2000 UpM hochdrehen kann. Die Temperaturen bewegten sich mit einer Abweichung von 1°C fast im gleichen Bereich. Jedoch lag die Geräuschkulisse beim Prime95-Test hörbar höher.

Fazit ist, das der NF-A12x25 PWM 120mm sich gut als CPU-Lüfter eignet. Von allen ausprobierten weist er die beste Leistung mit der geringsten Lautstärke auf. Dafür ist er aber auch der teuerste "Propeller". Jedenfalls harmoniert er gut mit dem Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure.


----------



## SaPass (11. November 2019)

*AW: Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*



garfield36 schrieb:


> Fazit ist, das der NF-A12x25 PWM 120mm sich gut als CPU-Lüfter eignet. Von allen ausprobierten weist er die beste Leistung mit der geringsten Lautstärke auf. Dafür ist er aber auch der teuerste "Propeller". Jedenfalls harmoniert er gut mit dem Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure.



Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten. Aber einen 35 € Kühler zu kaufen nur um dann einen 30 € Lüfter drauf zu packen empfinde ich als Unsinn. Für 3 € mehr gibts den Dark Rock Pro 4, der sicherlich besser ist.


----------



## deady1000 (11. November 2019)

*AW: Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*

Ich hab für meinen Vater einen VR-PC mit einem R5 2600 und einer GTX1080 zusammengebaut.
Der läuft mit dem 65W Boxed-Kühler und steht im Schrank. 
Macht gar keine Probleme, drosselt nicht und ist dort auch nicht zu hören.
XFR ist trotzdem aktiviert und holt das beste aus der CPU heraus.

Also zur Frage:
Boxedkühler reichen eigentlich aus, ja.
Es kann allerdings je nach Last, Umgebungstemperatur und Airflow auch mal lauter werden.
Außerdem hat man natürlich weniger Übertaktungsspielraum, wenn die Temperaturen schon recht hoch sind.

Größere Kühler kauft man sich eigentlich nur wegen der Lautstärke, wegen des Übertaktungspotentials oder weil kein Boxedkühler mitgeliefert wurde.
Wenn man eine CPU innerhalb ihrer Spezifikation betreibt, zB 65W, 95W, 105W oder 127W, dann reicht son' Standardteil völlig aus.
Und wenn man ehrlich ist, juckt so eine CPU auch nicht, wenn unter Last 85-90°C anliegen.
Darüber sollte man mal so langsam anfangen die Kühlung zu verbessern, aber bis dahin... alles cool.


----------



## garfield36 (11. November 2019)

*AW: Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*



SaPass schrieb:


> Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten. Aber einen 35 € Kühler zu kaufen nur um dann einen 30 € Lüfter drauf zu packen empfinde ich als Unsinn. Für 3 € mehr gibts den Dark Rock Pro 4, der sicherlich besser ist.



Sorry, aber du hast keine Ahnung. Der Matterhorn Pure kostet beim günstigsten Anbieter knapp 41.- Euro. Der zweitgünstigste verlangt schon fast 61.- Euro. Der Preis des Dark Rock Pro 4 fängt bei fast 73.- Euro an. Von einer Differenz von € 3,00 kann also bei weitem nicht die Rede sein. Dein Vergleich ist also sowas von daneben.
Preise sind alle vom 11.11.2019.

Von der Tiefe her misst der Pro 4 46mm mehr als der Matterhorn. Ich bevorzuge etwas mehr Abstand zum rückwärtigen Lüfter. Detail am Rande, der Pro 4 wiegt auch noch 350g mehr, und kommt damit auf 1150g.


----------



## George_2143 (11. November 2019)

*AW: Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*

Und wie wichtig ist die Gehäusebelüftung dabei?

Ich meine, dass gute Gehäuselüfter in den meisten Fällen schon ausreichen. Habe selber gute Erfahrung gemacht, wenn ich nur gute Gehäuselüfter gehabt habe, dann brauchte man gleichzeitig nicht noch einen guten Cpu-Kühler.


----------



## SaPass (11. November 2019)

*AW: Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*



SaPass schrieb:


> Bei einem Rechner, der viel Abwärme produziert, ist die Gehäuselüftung sehr wichtig. Das kann einen unterschied von 10-20°C machen, je nachdem ob das Gehäuse gut durchlüftet ist oder ob sich einfach die Wärme darin staut und sich alles aufheizt.



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst um deine Frage zu beantworten.


----------



## deady1000 (12. November 2019)

*AW: Braucht man überhaupt einen besonderen CPU-Kühler?*



TheOGAnonymous schrieb:


> Und wie wichtig ist die Gehäusebelüftung dabei?


Gehäuselüfter sind das A und O.
Wenn keine frische Luft reinkommt und die warme Abluft nicht rausgeblasen wird, dann nutzt der dickste Tower-Kühler nichts.
Daher im Bestfall vorne 2 Lüfter zum Ansaugen/Reinpusten und hinten noch einen starken zum Rausblasen.
Sonst gibt's einen Hitzestau.

Es gibt auch noch zu beachten, dass GraKas mit Standard-Lüfter (Blower-Fan) die Luft in der Regel direkt hinten aus dem Slot/Ausgang pusten. Custom-Grafikkarten mit Radiallüfter kühlen zwar die Karte besser und leiser, aber dafür verwirbeln sie die ganze Hitze im Gehäuse und erhöhen zusätzlich die Temperatur bei schlechtem Airflow.


----------

